# [Skype] Prob de dépendances sous Gentoo 2000.8_beta2

## dragOon

J'ai ce problème au démarrage de Skype :

J'utilise une version stable :

```
dbox2 skype # emerge -pv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/skype-2.0.0.63  USE="(qt-static)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

jay@dbox2 ~ $ skype 

/opt/skype/skype: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/32/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.1' not found (required by /opt/skype/skype)

/opt/skype/skype: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.4' not found (required by /opt/skype/skype)
```

Si qq à une idée pour solutionner le problème ? J'ai essayé de créer un lien symbolique vers la version 3.4.6 en vain !

MerçiLast edited by dragOon on Sun Jun 08, 2008 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

libstdc++ est installée ?

t'as tenté un revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## dragOon

Salut,

La librairie libstdc++ est installée ouai, seulement c la version 3.4.6, skype lui cherche la 3.4.4! Je tente un revdep-rebuild ...

Sans succès ! 

J'ai donc passé cette option à make.conf : SEARCH_DIRS="/opt/skype/" et retenté un revdep-rebuild ...

Sans succès (bis) !

----------

## kopp

hum tu es en 64 bits ?

me semblait que Skype ne fonctionnait qu'en 32 bits. Ou alors je comprends mal tes citations

----------

## dragOon

Recompilé GCC, tenté un :

```
dbox2 jay # revdep-rebuild --librairy libstdc++.so.6

dbox2 jay # emerge -pv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/skype-2.0.0.63  USE="(qt-static)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Sans succès ! Je suis en x86_64 ouai, mais je sais pas, j'experimente !

----------

## geekounet

Bah et si t'expérimentais Ekiga ? C'est libre, le protocole est ouvert et standard, ça sent bon, et ça passe en x86_64  :Wink: 

----------

## toufou

j'ai installé skype sur un ordinateur 64 bits avec un distribution ubuntu 64 et ça passe sans pb. A priori, c'est compatible 64 bits donc.

----------

## dragOon

Merçi toufou pour cette précision ! C'est bon à savoir !

Quant à Geekounet, je ne connais pas ekiga, ça peut être une bonne alternative, est-il compatible Skype ? Pourrai-je récupérer mes contacts ?

Je n'abandonne pas avec Skype, donc si qq a réussi son installation sur une Gentoo x86_64, j'aimerais savoir comment ?

J'ai peut être une version trop récentes de GCC, 3.4.6 contre 3.4.4 ..!

 :Sad: 

----------

## marmotton

Bonjour,

Chez moi skype fonctionne sans problème (enfin tant que je n'utilise pas ma webcam...) sur ma Gentoo 64 en stable.

Version de skype : net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 

Au cas où ça pourrait être utile, mon emerge --info :

```
gentoo quentin # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Jun 2008 01:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache apm asf avahi berkdb branding cairo caml cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg fglrx firefox fortran ftp gb gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imap ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ocaml ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 qt4* quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis x264 xcomposite xml xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa ati"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah et si t'expérimentais Ekiga ? C'est libre, le protocole est ouvert et standard, ça sent bon, et ça passe en x86_64 

 

Je pensais que tu n'avais pas le droit de troller toi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Bah et si t'expérimentais Ekiga ? C'est libre, le protocole est ouvert et standard, ça sent bon, et ça passe en x86_64  
> 
> Je pensais que tu n'avais pas le droit de troller toi  

 

C'est pas du troll, c'est un conseil avisé.  :Wink: 

Et avec les soucis de sécurité et de respect de la vie privée qu'implique Skype, c'est même pour son bien.

@dragOon: non Ekiga n'est pas compatible avec Skype. Skype utilise un protocole proprio non standard qui n'est compatible qu'avec lui même, crypté 3 fois, et tout ça... Alors qu'Ekiga utilise le procotole standard et ouvert SIP (et d'autres stantards encore si je ne me trompe pas), et il est donc compatible avec n'importe quel client SIP, et yen a des tonnes.  :Wink:  Donc un peu oui que c'est une bonne alternative. Et pour récupérer tes contacts, il suffit de leur demander d'utiliser un client SIP.  :Smile: 

----------

## dragOon

Merçi pour ces précisions, le souçi c'est que j'utilise Skype depuis des années ... et bcp de contacts du fait !

Je suis en Gentoo hardened : Linux dbox2 2.6.23-hardened-r12 #1 SMP Fri May 23 12:35:45 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Voiçi ce que retourne un emerge --info : 

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (hardened/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-hardened-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-hardened-r12 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Jun 2008 18:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr esd fbcon ffmpeg firefox gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hardened iconv isdnlog jpeg justify lirc midi mmx mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png pppd python readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode urandom vdr xinerama xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Comparé à Marmotton , chez qui ça fonctionne, je suis en Hardened avec GCC3 !

----------

## marmotton

Effectivement, profil hardened implique GCC3...

Après je ne sais pas si c'est ça qui te pose problème.

[edit] Manifestement ça vient de la version de GCC...

Si tu n'a pas de problème avec l'anglais, tu peux regarder là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-562049.html?sid=4862b47c1b7ff1608bf27e4b78513b98

----------

## dragOon

Je tente une migration vers GCC4 :

```
# echo "sys-devel/gcc" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# emerge -pv gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="gtk hardened mudflap (multilib) (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -fortran -gcj -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,847 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 38,847 kB

```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## marmotton

Fais gaffe il me semble que GCC4 et hardened c'est pas trop ça...

----------

## dragOon

 *marmotton wrote:*   

> Fais gaffe il me semble que GCC4 et hardened c'est pas trop ça...

 

Je sais bien, mais j'ai recompilé en 3.4.6, le passage en 4.1.2 ne solutionne pas mon problème toute façon, je préfère rester avec cette version   :Smile: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

pourquoi n'essaies-tu pas d'installer skype ~2.0.068   :Rolling Eyes:   ??!

Apparemment cela fonctionne chez marmotton.... il n'y a pas de raisons de ne pas essayer   :Cool: .

----------

## dragOon

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> pourquoi n'essaies-tu pas d'installer skype ~2.0.068    ??!
> 
> Apparemment cela fonctionne chez marmotton.... il n'y a pas de raisons de ne pas essayer  .

 

J'ai bien essayer avec cette version, ce qui ne change rien, le souçi vient de la libstdc++, je crois .. Prob tjrs pas résolu !

----------

## VisualStation

 *dragOon wrote:*   

> J'ai ce problème au démarrage de Skype :
> 
> J'utilise une version stable :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Regarde un peu du cote de libstdc++-v3 

installe cette bibliothéque,

et réinstalles ensuite skype, même si c'est un logiciel pas propre et pas libre j'ai du l'installer et ca fonctionne sur une machine en x86_64 sans ennuis avec ma webcam (sur un XPS 1330, Geekounet connait bien :p).

----------

